# Computer won't start



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

We have a desktop computer that has been getting slower and slower. Recently we have had trouble getting it to turn on. It can take several minutes for the desktop to load. The mouse seems to be working. However, we can't get any programs to load. When I tried to look at task master that even took several minutes to show up. At the top of the CPU column it said 99%. Don't think I have ever seen that before.
I wanted to run a virus scan but it will not load. Most times when I try to load a program I see a spinning circle on screen but program does not load.
Any ideas on where to start in trying to figure out what is happening?
Darlene
I am using my laptop for this conversation as I can't get any programs to load on the desktop. Sorry, I am not at all sure that I have posted this in the right forum.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Could you please provide your operating system and computer specs?


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Windows 10 is the operating system. Not sure what you mean re computer specs. It is an HP Pavilon.
I took some pics of some of the task master screens and can try to upload them from my phone if that might help. Probably won't be able to do that till Sat afternoon.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ok. That's good enough. My recommendation is go into command prompt (run as administrator) if you can get to your desktop. Try these commands:
sfc /scannow
let that one do its work. Next try the following command.
dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth
Let me know what happens after you do those. They repair broken windows files. Next thing I suggest, since you said you have CPU running at 99 percent is the following command:
Open command prompt (run as administrator)
type:
mrt /F:Y (This is Windows Malicious Software Removal tool) it will find a lot of viruses and malware and fix it if it is able, if it finds any.)


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

I made the mistake of doing two replies to this instead of logging on so I will copy and paste my two responses
Thank-you. It is great to have a starting place.

I just tried that and nothing happened for several seconds. I then got the type here to search box. The cursor would not show up in the box. When it finally did it took a long time to get sfc/scannow typed in, some of the letters would just disappear, lots of hesitation before letters showed up. When it finally went in and I hit enter everything disappeared again and I had the desktop back


Tried again. This time the box turned into a much larger white rectangular box and there is now a row of blue dots traveling across the top of it. Can I assume that it is doing the scan?

Darlene

....and my second response.
Second command typed in with no problem and I assume scan ran, same white rectangular box with blue dots running across the top.

Some trouble getting the cursor on box to type in final command. Ran that

Now have my desktop back. Programs are still not opening.

Before doing the last scan I had clicked on Open Office. It did not come up.About 3 minutes after starting the scan it opened. I closed it down.

Now, while I have been typing this it finally opened again. Very slow responding. I asked for a new document and it took at least a minute to open up.

Task bar shows that I do not have an internet connection. I have clicked on that to try to connect but noting is happening there either.

Darlene


It took about 50 minutes from start of first scan to finishing the third one.
Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

I am beginning to think you possibly have a video input going out. Do you have a video card? Or do you have your monitor hooked to the video output on the motherboard? The processor running at such a high percentage is what had me ask you to run the scan. Now, with the info about the screen not showing up right, it has me questioning whether your video card is going out (if you have one) or your video input on the motherboard going out or not connected right. But, it would be hard to tell you anything definite unless we could run a speccy report. Don't know if you can actually run one, but definitely need one to help determine what it is.. http://filehippo.com/download_speccy


----------



## Hallowf (Feb 28, 2018)

If you want it faster just install a lighter OS, it could also be a slow or malfunctioning hard drive ( *nvm didn't notice the cpu usage, probably a virus, maybe just a windows glitch, could also be your antivirus software)


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry, I have no clue about the video card. We have not added any hardware to this computer. No idea how old it is but definitely older than 2005.
Re installing a lighter OS, no idea how to do that. task bar tells me internet is available but no options to connect to will come up when I click on it.
Task master is showing these items as the larger CPU usage
Service host windows image A... 12
Device Assoc Framework... 15.4
Spooler Sub Sys Aoo 7.7
Service Host Network Service (5) 43
Service host unistack Service G 16

Memory shows at 73% Antimalware service exe 46.7

Have also tried to run a virus program but it will not open. I did get Open Office to open. Will see if I can actually type a document


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Please download speccy and submit the report here. http://filehippo.com/download_speccy


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry Paul, I have absolutely no idea what you are asking for.
I have been unable to get an internet connection on the desktop computer so I can't download anything from it.
I have been able to get it to start in safe mode. it is responding much faster
View network properties brings up
microsoft visula C ++ Runtime library. runtime error. Program c:\windows\immersivecontrolpanel\systemsettings.exe
This application has requested the runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. Please contact the applications support team for more information


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Tried troubleshooting connection probs...can't be done in save mode. So I restarted computer and now I actually have a connection. I will try to log on there and download speccy.... I now understand what you are asking for


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

not sure if I did this right.
computer sure has been faster since trying safe mode. could that have fixed anything?


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

finally able to open malwarebytes, update it and rnn a scan. will let you know it is shows anything.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Please open speccy again and click on "file" then "publish snapshot" ....there will be a URL sent to your email that you can put here so we can see what's happening.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul23 said:


> Try these commands:
> sfc /scannow
> let that one do its work. Next try the following command.
> dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth
> ...


Please do these steps again. Looks like a few things might have gotten fixed. Sometimes you have to do these steps more than once. (Make sure to open CMD as Administrator)


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/8aOZhYlZmEMghHKS3OREjq6
Have to leave for a bit.I will run the scans again when i get back
Thanks.. hope this is what you needed. Computer is definitely working now, and doing things faster than it has in a long time. still freezing up a little.
thanks for all you help. \i will let youknow how the scans go.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Excellent! Glad to hear you are making progress! Everything looks ok on the speccy report that I can see. Have you updated your Brother printer driver any time recently? If not, you might want to do that.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

So do you think that there was something that got fixed in the first two scans you had me do? I was still having some problems with things not responding, like trying to type things into the command box. Clicking on my internet icon showed that connections were available but it would not connect and only showed VPN ones. When I restarted in safe mode responses were much quicker but I could not do the things I had wanted to do, like run virus scans and connect to internet (did not know you can't do those things in safe mode) When I restarted in normal mode I suddenly had an internet connection, without even trying. Did running in safe mode fix something? or maybe prevent something from starting that should not have been starting?
How do i update the printer driver?


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes. A few things probably did get fixed. Although, I now have more info from a genious friend of mine here on the forum. You need more memory. You will continue to have problems if you continue to run as is. I am going to post his response to me and you can read it all and make up your mind about it.

HI (Post from Macboatmaster a Trusted Advisor https://forums.techguy.org/members/macboatmaster.574875/
1. In all honesty 10 will run but never as intended on 64 bit with only 3GB ram
I know as I am sure you do that Microsoft say 64 bit 10 will run with 2GB - but that is misleading, as it refers to a base system and indeed with a 10 genre computer with modern bus speed and CPU

2. On that system with 3GB ram - one stick of 2GB and one of 1GB and the integrated graphics on the chipset it needs more ram
I do not have the time to check for you but you can have her check by using Crucial memory scanner
http://uk.crucial.com/gbr/en/systemscanner
OR by going to the HP site and getting the spec for her model
If she wishes to consider an upgrade of ram 8GB two sticks of 4 will make a tremendous difference.
It only has two ram slots and it is hardly worthwhile trying to do much with the 2GB and 1GB setup
CHECK before recommending this that she can easily install on that laptop - as you know some are easy, some are a real problem

3. HOWEVER bear in mind please that the CPU is 2009 spec
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Athlon II X2 250 - ADX250OCK23GQ (ADX250OCGQBOX).html
and the system itself is I think 2010

As you know technology has moved on tremendously from then and the cold hard facts are that as windows 10 moves further on with new builds - she will encounter more problems

4. Have her make virtual ram as per link
https://www.geeksinphoenix.com/blog/post/2016/05/10/how-to-manage-windows-10-virtual-memory.aspx
Physical Memory
Memory Usage:
55 %
Total Physical:
2.75 GB
Available Physical:
1.22 GB
Total Virtual:
3.50 GB
Available Virtual:
1.47 GB

rather than what she has now. That may look OK on speccy but it will not be when system is loaded.

5. The drive
Hitachi HDS721050CLA362 SATA Disk Device

is I think a lot newer than the rest of the system
Windows 10 is largely self checking for the file system but I would have her run a check
Use option 2
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/40734-drive-error-checking-windows-10-a.html

whatever the report scan the drive and then go from there if necessary looking at results in event viewer

Cheers
Macboatmaster

*Please QUERY any of my advice, that you do not understand.*
I will do my best to respond to your posts, as soon as possible. Please bear in mind any time difference, I am in the UK.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

On updating the printer driver.... all you need to do is either go to the brother website and search for your driver. Or, the easier way is to type "device manager" in the windows search window. Find your printer and right click on it and "update driver". After looking at Macboatmasters post above, I am much more inclined to believe what he recommends about needing more memory. Like I said, he is very smart.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

never understood much of what he is saying. However, just two points of clarification.
It is a desktop all in one monitor/computer, not a laptop. It is the laptop I am using to access this site as I couldn't in the begining with no internet access on the desktop.
He said something about CP U being 2009 and system 2010???
Would that be refering to updated things. We have had the computer itself since before 2005 we thought.
What is virtual memory?
No idea how to put ram into the desktop.don't even see a place to take it apart.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

It's a very simple procedure. I will put a video on how to do it. Just check with microcenter or Frys electronics to make sure you are buying the correct RAM for your computer. You can print out the speccy report or just write down the computer specs and have them with you. Make sure to get someone who is manager type or looks smart to figure out what memory will work.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

What Macboatmaster is saying in a little less technical terms is that your computer only has 3 gigabytes of memory. Windows 10 is SUPPOSED to be able to run on 2 Gigs....but in reality, when you have multiple programs running on the computer in the background, 3 gigabytes is actually not enough to run smoothly. You, I believe can probably get by with 4 gigabytes, but he recommends installing 2 four Gigabyte modules for a total of 8 gigabytes. Your computer will run much smoother.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Went to this site and ran the scan.
http://uk.crucial.com/gbr/en/systemscanner
This is the link
http://uk.crucial.com/gbr/en/scanview/66DD2A5A31D926C3
Going to run the initial scans now


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

ldarlene said:


> never understood much of what he is saying. However, just two points of clarification.
> It is a desktop all in one monitor/computer, not a laptop.


Yes. I copied your speccy report over to him and asked him what he thought. He hadn't had a chance to actually look at this thread otherwise he would definitely seen it was not a laptop.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

ok. I went back to original instructions for running those scans. not at all sure they actually ran the first time.
I mistook the search box on bottom left side as being the place for typing in a command prompt.
typed sfc /scannow into that box. the box expanded and the blue dots ran across top of box. nothing else.
This time I typed command prompt into that same box and got the small black screen. 
the line says
C:\Users\Darlene>
and I added
sfc /scannow
to that line.
Get the message
you must be an administrator running a console session in order to use the sfc utility.
I AM the administrator. How do I run a console session?


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

type CMD in the windows search box (don't hit enter)....A blue area saying "Command Prompt" will appear....right click on the blue area (command prompt) and choose "run as administrator"....Windows command processor will ask "do you want this app to make changes to your device" click "Yes" then enter the sfc /scannow command
You must run as administrator for any of the commands I told you about, to work.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks. Scan is running. I am logged on as the administrator . I assumed that was all I had to do to run the command as administrator.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Here is a video on what you need to do to your computer on a monthly basis, at least... until you get more memory, you will need to do everything it tells you to do. With possibly the exception of deleting restore points and checking password on the browser deletions. Don't do that unless you know all your passwords by heart. It's ok to delete restore points if you are absolutely sure you have no viruses and Windows is running perfectly. Don't do that either, if its not.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

WOW. Thank you so much. this is very helpful
first scan (sfc /scannow) done. 
windows resource protection did not find any integrity violations.
Headed to bed.... 12:17am here. Will run the other scan later today.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Excellent! Glad to have helped! I recommend watching all the Britec videos on Windows 10. You will learn a lot!


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Actually, my friend looked up your computer and found out that memory installation is not as easy as in a normal desktop.... Sorry about that. Here is the instructions for doing it. It looks quite difficult. 
https://support.hp.com/lamerica_nsc...sktop-pc-series/4273707/model/5053913/manuals


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am the member who assisted slightly
On that link in the post above click upgrade and service guide. if you do wish to consider the ram
I can assure you that it will run so much better on 64bit windows 10 with some more ram

We need the results of the chkdsk when you get chance

My colleague will guide you through that if necessary and answer your question


> What is virtual memory?


and help you set it, although I did send the link for that


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

I looked at these instructions and I found a video for the HP Pavillion. I thought it actually looks a little easier than the first video you linked. Not so many wires to move around. Guess the only problem will be making sure I get the right ones. Found some on amazon, waiting for a response from them.
Recognized your friends name. think that he may have actually helped me in the past.
Went through all the cleanup stuff in the last video.
The desktop is not used for a lot of stuff but it looks like ram is cheap enough and easy enough to install, we may go ahead and do that.
Now that the desktop is doing good maybe you can help with the laptop. the cursor jumps all over the place and my screen either enlarges wildly or gets really small (400% down to 25%) Happens a lot while trying to do emails and also just when browsing internet. Probably need to start a new topic for this but not sure where to post it.
btw, my adult daughter is really impressed with the amount of help I have been able to get here. Her first question was "how much does it cost?" She could not believe that it was free.
And to think, I have used this site several times in the past and I had forgotten all about it.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Macboatmaster. Remind me which scan I ran for the chkdsk.
Pretty sure you have helped me in the past, I recognize the name.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> I looked at these instructions and I found a video for the HP Pavillion.


I sent it to you on the link the guide for YOUR computer

Re the chkdsk just follow the guide I sent



> The drive
> Hitachi HDS721050CLA362 SATA Disk Device
> 
> is I think a lot newer than the rest of the system
> ...


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

oppps, Thanks Macboatmaster. Couldn't figure out why you were linking me to the Omni when I have a Pavillion.....or at least I thought I had a Paavillion, till I took another look. Think my brain must be running on overload. ;-) The instructions look pretty straightforward. At least it looks easy to actually find the ram. 
I did run the scan earlier and was pretty sure no errors were found. Re ran it to be sure that was the one I ran." no errors were found"

I am wondering now if this computer is newer than I thought. Don't think we have done anything to any of the hardware so it should all be the same age.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well according to crucial scan that you did it is a Compaq


> HP - Compaq HP Omni 100-5052


To be certain as I sent to my colleague


> It is an all in one desktop
> It is not as easy to insert new ram as in a standard desktop
> You need to have her provide the full model number and serial number
> https://support.hp.com/gb-en/document/c04559742


then go back to the HP site and put that serial number into the box
https://support.hp.com/lamerica_nsc_carib-en/products/change-product

it will confirm it


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks. I looked up the specs for the ram, using the serial number. The last thing on the list says
-4.0 GB max installable memory. Does that mean total ram or can I use 2 that are 4GB each
Checked out amazon and found some that meet all the specs but they are only 2 GB each, did not have enough time to do a thorough check. Thought I would just check out what the "4.0 GB max" meant first.
btw, I did believe you that I have an HP Omni 100 PC, once I actually looked at the monitor. Hard to argue with what is written on from of monitor. ;-0
The Pavillion must have been the last computer.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sure it is 8GB max as Crucial reports but send the serial number and I will check


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Macboatmaster.
3CR03800S8


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You have
3.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 533MHz (7-7-7-20)
at this time - 1 stick of 1GB and 1 stick of 2GB

The max ram from your serial number is
Two DDR3 SO-DIMMs (204-pin) sockets

Supports 1GB, 2GB, and 4 GB DDR3 SO-DIMMs per socket

Supports Dual channel memory architecture

Supported speeds:
PC3-8500 @ 1066 MHz*
PC3-10600 @1333 MHz - only for models that include the 270U processor

NOTE - you have the 250U processor BUT your ram is as below - the Samsung so clearly your computer can run the 1333MHz

However I THINK CRUCIAL are wrong, it would not have been a real problem as they guarantee to change without question memory ordered from them if not compatible
I do NOT think your system will run 1600MHz - PC3-12800 ram and it is not worthwhile ordering such UNLESS you order from somewhere that exchanges without question such as Crucial

At this time you have Samsung ram which is
Part Number:
M471B5673FH0-CH9
http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/dram/module/M471B5673FH0-CH9/

Both Mr Memory
https://www.mrmemory.co.uk/memory-ram-upgrades/hp/omni-all-in-one/100-5052
and another company
http://www.memoryupgradecompany.com/memory/HPCompaqHPOmni1005052MemoryUpgrade.html

do not suggest the 1600 MHz that Crucial do.

WAY FORWARD
If you decide to go with the upgrade to the 8GB - 2 x 4GB sticks you will I am sure notice a distinct improvement

BE careful about buying from somewhere on the web where you are not dealing with a company that offers guarantees such as MrMemory does
100% Guaranteed Certified & Compatible with your HP Omni All-in-One and All Operating Systems
Return or Exchange any item for any reason, within 100 days

I do not mean you cannot of course buy elsewhere but some offers on the web are suppliers of cheap unbranded poor quality ram and as I am sure you know refunds are not always easy.

Finally another guide for you on the replacement of the ram
https://support.hp.com/in-en/document/c02654240


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

This is the info I found entering the serial number at the HP site you referenced
Memory Compatibility Verify that the memory installed is compatible with this computer. SO-DIMMs are small outline dual inline memory modules. They are smaller and thinner than most other DIMMs, so that they take less space in the case.
 SO-DIMM modules must meet the following requirements: 
 200-pin DDR2-DIMM
 PC2-4200 (533 MHz) DDR2-SDRAM or PC2-5300 (667 MHz) DDR2-SDRAM 
 Unbuffered, non-ECC (64-bit) DIMMs 
 1.8 V memory only 
 4.0 GB maximum installable memory. Actual available memory that can be used in Windows will be less. Because the memory uses dual channels, you should use the same DIMM type for both sockets.

I do not understand any of this teminology. HP site is saying 200 pin DDR2 PC2. 
your reference says 204 pin DDR3 PC3
What is the difference? I checked the places you referenced and they are definitely saying 204 pin DDR3 PC3
just not understanding why the difference.... and whether or not it makes any difference.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Send the link to the page you refer to
I cannot find it on the serial number search
Get that page on your computer and copy and paste the URL - web address

I have no idea where the information you post is from
I can assure you that you have DDR3 ram
The Samsung you have I have provided the link to it is DDR3
Here is the link again
http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/dram/module/M471B5673FH0-CH9/

The computer spec on HP for your computer clearly states
*Two DDR3 SO-DIMMs (204-pin) sockets

The Speccy report 
*
Type:
DDR3
Size:
2048 MBytes
Manufacturer:
Samsung
Max Bandwidth:
PC3-10700 (667 MHz)

IT is definitely NOT DDR2

I would urge you to consider if you really do feel you should undertake this job
It is simple but ONLY if you have done such a task before.
Get it wrong and you can damage the ram or more importantly the motherboard slot for the ram

If you have a doubt either carry on as you are - you have been using it with 3GB for many years or bite the bullet and pay for the job.

DDR2 is not compatible with DDR3 DIMM slots and the converse applies.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

User guides, then upgrade and service guides
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c02678968
page 15
Tools Needed  Flathead Screwdriver Small screws are easily lost. Remove screws over a surface that allows you to retrieve them if they fall. Memory Compatibility Verify that the memory installed is compatible with this computer. SO-DIMMs are small outline dual inline memory modules. They are smaller and thinner than most other DIMMs, so that they take less space in the case.  SO-DIMM modules must meet the following requirements:  200-pin DDR2-DIMM  PC2-4200 (533 MHz) DDR2-SDRAM or PC2-5300 (667 MHz) DDR2-SDRAM  Unbuffered, non-ECC (64-bit) DIMMs  1.8 V memory only  4.0 GB maximum installable memory. Actual available memory that can be used in Windows will be less. Because the memory uses dual channels, you should use the same DIMM type for both sockets.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

See what you mean
However
on the top of the user guide
HP Omni100

*Computer features may vary by model
and therefore not especially the 5052
*
which is in fact the same as I sent you for how to replace the ram
and therefore is a generic guide for that model
GO on that general link to
Specifications
https://support.hp.com/lamerica_nsc...ries/4273707/model/5053913/document/c02731959

Be assured please that it is DDR3


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks.
I checked out the links you sent where these can be bought. They definitely say they are for my specific computer.
Will probably upgrade in the near future. Would you be willing to double check any ram I am considering? I know that you can't guareentee I would be dealing with a reputable company at least I would know if I am comparing apples with apples. I never would have known DDR3 is OK.
I have had a lot of success with Amazon.ca. I always check out return and guareentee policies first.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

I wouldn't recommend you send off for the memory. If you are going to do it, the best way is going to be to go ahead and either have a techie friend or yourself (if you feel you can) open up the case and pull the memory from the slots. (MAKE SURE TO TOTALLY UNPLUG THE COMPUTER AND GROUND YOURSELF BEFORE DOING IT, AS IN THE VIDEO I SENT) The video I sent you shows how the clasps work. Put the memory in a ziplock bag and take it up to either Fry's Electronics or Microcenter, whichever store they have in the area you live in. You have to visibly see the sticker on the memory to be sure of the type to get. I figured this out by the previous conversation. That's going to be the surest way to do this. Otherwise, you may end up getting the wrong memory type. I am with Macboatmaster....I don't believe you would have ddr2 memory, I think that would be too slow to run Windows 10.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers and the answer is YES
However as I said with the proviso that unless you are saving some considerable amount of money the easiest is to buy from a known reputable ram seller such as I have linked.

Re the last from my colleague we KNOW EXACTLY what ram is in the computer
We have the Samsung reference number and I have provided the link

However you must do as you see best it is your computer
I have no knowledge of Frys or Microcentre
I am in UK

To answer Paul32`s query
It is perfectly safe to send for the ram using the MANY details I have sent you
We know exactly what ram is in the computer
I have as mentioned above sent you the Samsung link
The memory recommended on the two sites I sent - not the original Crucial link which I have said I think is the wrong ram - is a match

There is NO danger in sending from the ram, as I have outlined in detail, providing you use such seller as I suggested.

I cannot comment of Frys I do not know them.
They may be excellent.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks to both Paul23 and Macboatmaster.
I am in Kingston, ON. Paul, do you know of any stores that would have this?
I am new to on line shopping and have been very impressed with the prices. Definitely aware that one has to be very careful where they order from
That being said, if I could find comparable prices in a local store that would be a good plan. Sometimes shipping adds too much to the cost. 
Amazon.ca often has free shipping, guess if I find something from a Canadian on line seller I could always send the details I have re my RAM and a reputable seller will be able to tell me if their product is compatible.
Biggest problem right now, I am trying to compare my list of specs with lists on line. Not everything in the list matches exactly and I do not know what is critical and what is not.
Thanks again to both of you for all your help.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

http://www.computer-depot.ca/
http://www.canadacomputers.com/kingston/?language=en

Didn't know you were in Canada. Don't think they have Fry's or Microcenter there. In the US Microcenter or Fry's both offer services to bring your PC in physically and have them install the RAM. Here, I think it costs about $110.00 dollars to have them do it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/8GB-KIT-2-...sh=item33a8a0a306:g:vukAAOSw~OdVeGxS#shpCntId

as far as I can see 5 $ for shipping to Canada
It matches what you have in the Samsung stick


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks so much. Paul 23, I will check out the stores you sent links to.
Macboatmaster, I was able to check out the eBay link.. .. definitely only $5 for shipping. 
Only have my phone for Internet access right now so I will wait till I get home.
Nice to have options for comparing prices.


----------

